# Purchasing new 2015 2500HD need input



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

So I'm biting the bullet and buying a new truck. After some research, it didn't make sense to buy a 3 year old $35k truck. It also doesn't seem to make sense to buy a 6 year old $25k truck. So I'm currently leaning towards a new 2015 $45k truck.

And this is coming from a guy who has been running an '02 with just under 200k miles on it purchased for $11k in '08.

Part of the reason is that I like the new exterior styling and interior A LOT better than all the other year trucks.

Any input on that thought process is appreciated.

Now on to the main question. I'm looking at a 4x4 gasser double cab short box XLT. I know for a fact I want the bucket seats with the nice center console. That puts me into an option package that includes a bunch of stuff but I'm not 100% sure what is included. It's kind of tough to figure out through the chevy build website.

What else do I want/need that I don't know I want/need yet? Remember my current truck was the top of line 13 years ago but it still came with a tape deck so really I don't know what is out there for options.

This will be a driveway plow truck and haul a trailer in the summer for my hardscape work.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Of course the usual stuff like snow plow prep.
Driver 10-way power seat adjuster
Dual-zone climate control on Crew Cab™ and Double Cab models 
Remote vehicle starter system
Chevrolet MyLink®1 8" diagonal display audio system on Crew Cab and Double Cab models
Manual tilt and telescoping steering column
Rear Vision Camera
Rear-window defogger
110V AC power outlet
On LT without Z71 Off-Road Package, this package includes front fog lamps.
Bluetooth radio
Integrated Trailer Brake Controller
Engine Block Heater
Trailering Equipment
Outside heated power-adjustable vertical camper mirrors	
Manual Tilt-Wheel™ and telescoping steering column

Well that is a start.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope that 45k includes a plow. I bought a 2015 f-350xl all basic (as i wanted) this year with a 9.2 boss dxt all for just over 35k


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

It does not include a plow. Not sure what I'm going to do for a plow. I have 65 driveways I plow currently. My goal is to get 20 more and split the route between 2 trucks. Therefore I will need a new plow. If that doesn't happen, I will probably put plow side mount and wiring on the new truck and use the new as a back up and run the old one till she totally dies. A page out of Grandview's book.

I can go with a basic truck for less than $35k. It's just not what I want. This will be my daily driver and I will keep this new truck for a dozen years at least. So for an extra $1k a year I'm going to get what I want.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Rick547;1958229 said:


> Of course the usual stuff like snow plow prep.
> Driver 10-way power seat adjuster
> Dual-zone climate control on Crew Cab™ and Double Cab models
> Remote vehicle starter system
> ...


Are camper mirrors too big for driveway plowing? I find my current regular mirrors to be suitable and they don't seem to get in the way. Not sure if the bigger mirrors will be a pain.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My advice, and not meant to start a fight....wait a year, and buy an aluminum F350. Ford lets you custom build a truck in a way GM or RAM just do not. The F350 gasser with 4:30 gears is a beast.
Carry a fully loaded 1.8 yard polycaster and a 9.6 Fisher with ease. And move snow like that, easily.
To get the center console, you need the xlt at least, or a lariat on up. You can order what you really want, plow and all- at Graponne, and be out the door for around $42,000


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

agreed, my 350 is a tank. just whatever you buy put new tires on. the factory tires i have lasted less than 4 months...

i understand why you would get the fully loaded, personally didnt want it. 

buswell, do you think there will be much issues with the body going to an aluminum body?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Enough said!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Buy a Ford that will solve all of your problems. (rolling eyes)


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

He said he is buying a Chevy. He asked for opinions on ordering it, not opinions on which brand is better. Or did I read it wrong. It seems to me all of the big 3 are plenty capable. He is plowing a 200k mile chevy, as am I, so why switch brands when he has something that works for him. Anyways, in my opinion, get as many options that are in your budget, we live in these trucks when it snows, and the technology today is simply amazing. Best of luck to you in the process.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

get what you have had good luck with. ive had bad luck with chevy so im trying out ford with my plow truck.

now as for that video the last time i checked, i dont go rock climbing with my truck, so i dont think that would have much affect considering i dont go over huge rocks or that crap. however i do know my truck does a heck of a job pushing and pulling and thats what you should be focusing on, whether the truck will be suited well for what you do


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Rick547;1958345 said:


> Enough said!


"Enough said"? You'd buy a vehicle based on one you tube video? Intelligent decision maker you are.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

When did GM start offering XLT?

Guys, he wants a Chevy, let him have answers to the question. Next you'll be trying to switch his plow brand to Ur's.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I hate to break the bad news but Chevy will NOT allow the plow package with the LTZ model. That's why I had to settle for a '15 LT with the Z71 and the Plow package.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JoeG3;1958505 said:


> I hate to break the bad news but Chevy will NOT allow the plow package with the XLT model. That's why I had to settle for a '15 LT with the Z71 and the Plow package.


There is no XLT on GM models.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1958534 said:


> There is no XLT on GM models.


I know, right? You a dodge guy, me a ford guy and the Chevy guys don't know their trim levels...,,wtf


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1958534 said:


> There is no XLT on GM models.


My bad. I know it is LTZ. Helps if I proofread before I post.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1958464 said:


> "Enough said"? You'd buy a vehicle based on one you tube video? Intelligent decision maker you are.


Nope! I have had great luck with Chevy trucks for 40+ years. I have one 
Ford truck that has cost me much more money in repairs than any Chevy I have ever owned. Ford and Dodge make good trucks from what I have read here. I just put the video for a little levity. I'll just stick with what I know.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

JoeG3;1958505 said:


> I hate to break the bad news but Chevy will NOT allow the plow package with the LTZ model. That's why I had to settle for a '15 LT with the Z71 and the Plow package.


Just went online and it will selected the LTZ option and the snow prep. It excepted it as being available.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Rick547;1958594 said:


> Just went online and it will selected the LTZ option and the snow prep. It excepted it as being available.


Figures. Got mine back in September and Chevy told me they weren't making the LTZ with the prep package.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

dieseld;1958387 said:


> He said he is buying a Chevy. He asked for opinions on ordering it, not opinions on which brand is better. Or did I read it wrong. It seems to me all of the big 3 are plenty capable. He is plowing a 200k mile chevy, as am I, so why switch brands when he has something that works for him. Anyways, in my opinion, get as many options that are in your budget, we live in these trucks when it snows, and the technology today is simply amazing. Best of luck to you in the process.


Aluminum. He said he will keep it till it is dead. Aluminum will last where steel will not. He can also get the trim and appointments he wants as separate ordered options. Just trying to offer rational opinions based on what he said.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Buswell,

What about rusting on the frame & what about the hardware that connects the alum. body to the frame? Won't both of those rust out over time?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

dmcenery;1958849 said:


> Buswell,
> 
> What about rusting on the frame & what about the hardware that connects the alum. body to the frame? Won't both of those rust out over time?


No sooner than any other truck I assume. Fluid film the frame and undercarriage is the first thing anyone should do with a new truck anyway.
But getting it into sheet metal nooks and crevasses is hard...therefore aluminum sheet metal is worth having on a truck you want to keep forever.
Also, the GVW should go up a bit because of the weight savings.
And, again, Ford offers the ability to actually build a truck the way you want.
If you use the build and price websites, it is obvious that GM and RAM have far less in the way of individual choices. If buying a Ford is simply too abhorrent, Chevy will have an aluminum truck body in 17 or 18 I expect.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1959526 said:


> No sooner than any other truck I assume. Fluid film the frame and undercarriage is the first thing anyone should do with a new truck anyway.
> But getting it into sheet metal nooks and crevasses is hard...therefore aluminum sheet metal is worth having on a truck you want to keep forever.
> Also, the GVW should go up a bit because of the weight savings.
> And, again, Ford offers the ability to actually build a truck the way you want.
> If you use the build and price websites, it is obvious that GM and RAM have far less in the way of individual choices. If buying a Ford is simply too abhorrent, Chevy will have an aluminum truck body in 17 or 18 I expect.


I have a 2013 Grand Cherokee that has an aluminum hood, it's rusting under the paint where the hood skin is folded over the hood shell. Aluminum can oxidize and look just as bad as steel. Yet my 2006 Chevy Van with aluminum hood and front fender that's scratched up in a few places has no rust at all.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry I had to step out and plow a blizzard the last couple of days. I appreciate all the comments. I'm surprised you can get a ford with a v plow for 42k. Is it extended cab? Leather and all the fun stuff inside? Reason I ask is it sounds like we are comparing apples to oranges.

Anyway I'm sticking with GM and I'm going to look at a couple tomorrow.

Do you guys think a 9'6" fisher extreme vee will be too much for a 2500HD? Should I stick with a 8'6"?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

A 9'6'' will be fine on the front


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

8.6 is just as wide as the truck when in V. Something to think about if you ever find yourself in tight spots like I have driving around Boston the last week. 9.6 would have got me stuck way too many times to be worth it for me.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

M&M;1959736 said:


> Sorry I had to step out and plow a blizzard the last couple of days. I appreciate all the comments. I'm surprised you can get a ford with a v plow for 42k. Is it extended cab? Leather and all the fun stuff inside? Reason I ask is it sounds like we are comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Anyway I'm sticking with GM and I'm going to look at a couple tomorrow.
> 
> Do you guys think a 9'6" fisher extreme vee will be too much for a 2500HD? Should I stick with a 8'6"?


Just my two cents. Not familiar with a the Fisher Extreme Vee but when I put a plow on my 2009 Chevy 2500HD I went with a 8'2" Boss VXT. If I need to go larger I will install wings. The ability to add length when needed and have less weigh with them off seems to be an advantage to me. I'm sure Fisher has wings available for the plow.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

M&M;1959736 said:


> Sorry I had to step out and plow a blizzard the last couple of days. I appreciate all the comments. I'm surprised you can get a ford with a v plow for 42k. Is it extended cab? Leather and all the fun stuff inside? Reason I ask is it sounds like we are comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Anyway I'm sticking with GM and I'm going to look at a couple tomorrow.
> 
> Do you guys think a 9'6" fisher extreme vee will be too much for a 2500HD? Should I stick with a 8'6"?


Not excab. Reg cab, XLT with console. Leather requires a lariat excab right off the bat.
Good luck with the new ride. Nothing beats plowing with a new truck.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

If you go to http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp you can select different front gross axle weight rating (fgawr). And rear gross axle weight rating (rgawr). So when you're at the dealer lot just look inside the driver door sticker for the ratings. Once you have the truck ratings plug them into the ematch and it will give you the list of plows available. With the right fgawr you can handle a 9'6'' V-Plow with ease. The truck I use, in my signature, is night and day better than the 2002 I traded in. When GM did the last chassis update they really did their homework. On my 02, with timbrens, with the plow raised it would squat 3''. On the 11 it only squats about an inch. And that is with the factory settings.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

M&M;1958211 said:


> So I'm biting the bullet and buying a new truck. After some research, it didn't make sense to buy a 3 year old $35k truck. It also doesn't seem to make sense to buy a 6 year old $25k truck. So I'm currently leaning towards a new 2015 $45k truck.
> 
> And this is coming from a guy who has been running an '02 with just under 200k miles on it purchased for $11k in '08.
> 
> ...


So how bout this...ran a quick build and price.

- LT double cab 4x4 gas.

- Buckets with console (unfortunately an $1100 option, but they do include heated cloth front seats)

- Plow prep

- Aux battery

- Camper/Tow mirrors. (they have real sweet LED spot lights in them now to shine down and back and light it up. Real nice and way better than the new small mirrors they come with otherwise)

- Trailering package with integrated brake controller

- Roof marker lights and the LED under rail bed lighting

- All terrain tires 17" (I chose 17" they are cheaper initially and cheaper to replace)

Build came in at $46,050. No fancy packages were needed at all. No rear defogger. This would be with the color non touch 4 inch radio. If you add the 8 inch with the stuff above, you are looking about $1800 more (part of a package).

If you add the $1800 convenience package, you get:

■Driver 10-way power seat adjuster 
■Dual-zone climate control on Crew Cab™ and Double Cab models 
■Remote vehicle starter system 
■Chevrolet MyLink®1 8" diagonal display audio system on Crew Cab and Double Cab models 
■Manual tilt and telescoping steering column
■Rear Vision Camera 
■Rear-window defogger 
■110V AC power outlet 
■On LT without Z71 Off-Road Package, this package includes front fog lamps

With that you'd be at $47,485.

There is also the factory spray bedliner which is great (compares to Linex) for $475.

If you drop the all terrains (Bridgestone Duravis M700 265/70/17) for all season (Firestone Transforce HT 245/75/17), the tow mirrors and th ecab lights, $46,920.

I know they are running $1,750 consumer cash.

If you can get employee/supplier pricing, you can get one with the convenience package (or without) and be at $40,000-$43,000.

If you take your tailgate off and have the camera it can be a PITA as you have to crawl under and unplug it.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Newdude;1964117 said:


> So how bout this...ran a quick build and price.
> 
> - LT double cab 4x4 gas.
> 
> ...


I would defiantly get the convenience package. If it were me the bucket seats are not worth the money. The standard seat has storage under the middle seat and has a fold down arm rest with additional storage. Also I would get the radio with the bluetooth option. It is one of the most convent options I have ever used.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

IF your in your truck everyday or most days......get as many options as you can afford. 

Especially if your going to own the truck for 10+ years.


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Last season I bought a '14 2500HD gasser Regular Cab WT with 8'6" XV2. 
a few things I noticed, there is NO room in the cab (good thing I'm short) and no room behind the seats. 
Carrying the 8'6" XV2 like a champ so I guess these guys are right that she would carry a 9'6"ok. ( but wow, full scoop/stack with wet snow... ouch!)
I do a bunch of poorly designed resis often with not much room, so the 8'6" works well for me. 
Good on fuel, and seems like with the upgraded front end control arms, tie rods ect it's all for the better. 
Bumpers made of tinfoil/ plastic layers and are basically garbage. 
Rear cab brake light was leaking water . . upon inspection showed defective gasket bunched up with hard edge of lens chaffing cab paint to bare metal in a matter of weeks off the lot. Dealer took care of it no problem. 
The 2 year included maintenance plan is nice actually, including tire rotation at no cost. (Despite the fact that they WILL NOT change the oil until around 5k miles or whatever the dash readout says % wise.)
Dual battery install...? Did you mention? Have them do it before you even pick up the vehicle add it in to the total cost. Dealer is about $400 to do it that includes the 2nd battery.
In the past I never had very high regard for dealership service, but they are doing great so far. My buddy has a '12 2500hd he's been bringing same dealer sometimes in a rush job and they been getting his rig in fast and fixed.


----------



## Fentonlawncare (Sep 1, 2012)

I bought a 2015 chevy 3500hd crew cab short box duramax diesel last Fall. I absolutely love it. Dealer put a Western Wideout on it. 

I would definitely get rear defroster and camper mirrors with defrost. 

Good luck with purchase!


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Plus 1 for rear window defrost


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Rear window defrost is nice, and jumped out at me when I was buying. .. but funny thing is I have only used it twice in 2 winters? Window stays clear , even with truck staying out in the snow.
Maybe a double cab rear window would Fog on the interior so maybe helpful there, idk.
Funny how smaller things can influence the entire purchase. 
Good to see someone putting some thought into what they need. 
Food for thought, I was out the door with 8'6" XV2 installed, (with shoe and deflector kit) and factory Gatorhyde bed liner for under 40K


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

For $1800 it would be a no brain-er for me.... spend the extra $120/year to get those features you won't regret it. After all those are the things I thought you listed as being the reason to go with new instead of used. 
Without it is is just a 2013 or 2014....:waving:

Oh, and I'm not seeing the 17" wheels as being a savings..unless you are comparing to 18" (16" are much cheaper.) I say this without knowing if 16 is still an option.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

So I bought my new truck the other day. I'll get pics up soon. Here's the skinny.

2015 double cab (extended cab) LTZ Z71 gasser black with gray leather.

Basically every option you can get except for camper mirrors, sliding rear window, and 20" wheels.

This just got on their lot when I started looking and it turned out to be everything I wanted and then some. 

Sticker was $52,500 I got out the door for $45,500.

The user interface for the Nav/Entertainment system is awesome! That's what sold me on the new 2015. GM's plans for the future with that system is to create apps that link more things from your phone to the screen seamlessly. For example there is Pandora at the touch of a button on the screen but links directly to your phone. It's easy.

So many spots to hook up devices etc. Plenty of room in the cab.

Other than the entertainment system my favorite option is the heated steering wheel but I think come summer time the A/C seats will be the berries.

I'm getting the truck side fisher mounts and wiring this week and 90% sure I will put a new x blade on it next fall. Going to run the old truck through the end of this winter and use the new one as back up. Grandview style.

Give me a few days and I'll get the pics up. It took me 37 years but for my first brand new vehicle I couldn't ask for anything more.Thumbs Up


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Enjoy it! If you waited that long. You deserve it.


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Congrats bud! Thumbs Up
After running the older stuff as long as you have this should be a treat!
If you give the new rig the tlc that older vehicles require, I think it can go a long way toward the truck lasting you!


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. I staring at snow coming down right now and wish I was set up with the new truck. If we get more after this week I'll give her a whirl for fun.

Full disclosure I had a rough couple of weeks with my 02 in early Feb which prompted my purchase.

First of all we had record snow in Feb and the year this winter. I plowed my route ( per push) 11 times in 22 days.

But I had the starter go, front brake lines, and tranny in 2 weeks. Starter was between storms. I was down for 5 hours during a blizzard repairing brake lines. Tranny was lost at the beginning of another 18 inch storm but was repaired in literally 25 hours. I "rented" a truck from a company in my area who had a spare and was kind enough to let me use it. So after all that I was out around $3,500. Luckily I plow 65 drives so it was easier to swallow but I did have an enormous amount of streas because of it. I exhausted all of my resources to get things fixed and my route done so I knew it was time to find a new truck.

That being g said I still planning on getting another 20 or 30 driveways next year and putting someone in the 02 while i run the 15.

Shoot it sounds like Im going to need another back up truck...


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

cant wait to see pics, im looking at buying a new 2500hd in the next few days...only diffence i want a crew cab as its more a personal truck than work truck


----------



## Sharpcut 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

If you have the plow prep package with the 225 amp alt. go back to your dealer and have them update the wiring so it doesn't cut out your dash on you. The alt. is spiking up to 16.5 volts and the computer starts shutting down stuff to save it from voltage spikes. Ford is also having an issue, but GM supposedly has found a fix for the problem. Good luck.
P.S. problem only presents itself when working the plow for a while, I'm not BSing you, figured I'd let you know before you tried plowing with it.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

There are 10 crew cabs for every one double cab. Denali package is only available in crew cab. Not that the denali package does anything. Just some chrome and other BS I think.

I needed double cab so it would fit in my garage with the plow on. I also store the plow in the garage. It's tight. I have about 8 inches to spare.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The denail package gives you a different gauge cluster that can be changed via computer also radio or nav functions can be shown along with other stuff.

Congrats on the new truck I just got a 2015 chevy 2500 reg cab .


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

M&M;1971813 said:


> So I bought my new truck the other day. I'll get pics up soon. Here's the skinny.
> 
> 2015 double cab (extended cab) LTZ Z71 gasser black with gray leather.
> 
> ...


Congrats! sounds like the sister to mine which is a GMC 2500 HD Z71 SLT. I got it in July and put a one year old Extreme V SS on it for a price I couldn't pass up. Here on the north shore of Boston we are having an historical winter and this thing has been a beast. It has the Michelin AT tires. All the bells and whistles including Nav that I didn't want and will never use but it was in the truck. Exact same price range as well. I had my '04 for 11 years and plan to keep this one 10 at least. Very Happy....


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Sharpcut 1;1972237 said:


> If you have the plow prep package with the 225 amp alt. go back to your dealer and have them update the wiring so it doesn't cut out your dash on you. The alt. is spiking up to 16.5 volts and the computer starts shutting down stuff to save it from voltage spikes. Ford is also having an issue, but GM supposedly has found a fix for the problem. Good luck.
> P.S. problem only presents itself when working the plow for a while, I'm not BSing you, figured I'd let you know before you tried plowing with it.


I've been following this issue in several other threads. Has GM actually come up with a fix or is this the temp one that Brettman 13 had done?


----------

